# EU Pensioners moving to Cyprus



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Hi, Is it all EU pensioners who move to cyprus receive the benefits such as free medicine and less tax etc., It seems to say UK pensioners a lot and I just wondered if it included other countries, i.e. Denmark where I am living just now and hoping to move to Cyprus soon. 

Hopefull.

:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

haymarket said:


> Hi, Is it all EU pensioners who move to cyprus receive the benefits such as free medicine and less tax etc., It seems to say UK pensioners a lot and I just wondered if it included other countries, i.e. Denmark where I am living just now and hoping to move to Cyprus soon.
> 
> Hopefull.
> 
> :clap2:


I've answered your question on your other post.
However I think all Eu pensioners are entitled to free health care.


----------

